# Metal spinning tools



## john lucas (Sep 18, 2007)

I'm taking a class on metal spinning at Marc Adams this weekend. Looking forward to it. I have been researching metal spinning for many years so the last 2 days I decided to make some tools and a tool rest for spinning. Man are my fingers tired of sanding. It takes a while to polish those edges.


----------



## prestonbill (Oct 27, 2010)

Very nice tools John. Have fun in the class.


----------



## RusDemka (Jun 9, 2012)

I heard of this before.. Im sure you will have some videos posted soon  have fun in the class


----------

